# Gap filler and/or texture coating for pvc?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm going to need something to fill gaps on my pvc foam board structure, and I may also want to coat it with something. I think the ideal solution would be something with a paste-like consistency that can be smeared over the surface, and rubbed into gaps, then sanded smooth. But if necessary I could use something like epoxy putty for gap filling, and some other material for coating the surface.


Can anyone here recommend something for either, or both, of these purposes?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Use epoxy and filler beads... used on fiberglass on airplanes....


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

West system epoxy is available fairly widely and has fillers which can be blended with the the syrup like resin to make any consistency from creamy to thick like peanut butter. It will stick to nearly any rough or porous surface. it also makes great glue including gap filling.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 26 Dec 2011 02:18 PM 
West system epoxy is available fairly widely and has fillers which can be blended with the the syrup like resin to make any consistency from creamy to thick like peanut butter. It will stick to nearly any rough or porous surface. it also makes great glue including gap filling. 
I need to pick up some of that stuff. There's a model boat builder in my office who swears by the stuff.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello 
I have a? if the epoxy is harder then the pvc when you sand it will the pvc sand away first? 
thanks dick


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Use a sanding block if you are sanding flat surfaces you will just remove the "high" spots regardless of hardness


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what the West system is...but model airplane hobbyists have been working in foam for a long time...and the filler stuff they use is a mixture of a material called micro-balloons and epoxy glue. Micro-ballo0ns are very tiny, tiny PVC balloons. This is a very light material because the balloon skins are extremely thin. You buy this stuff at hobby shops that specialize in model airplanes. You'll think you're picking up an empty tub of micro-balloons when you lift it up...they're that light.


The micro-balloons are mixed with epoxy glue into a paste that looks like 99.9% micro-balloons. You don't really see the epoxy if you mixed it right...you see just the sheen of the glue in the paste. You need to use the longer setting epoxy so that you have time to mix the balloons in and spread the material. You apply the mix with a putty knife...just slather it on. After is dried, you can carve and sand to your hearts content. It sands very easy. When you have the shape you want, seal it with some sealer that doesn't attack PVC.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I bet Bondo would stick and be comparable hardness. Should be cheaper than the epoxy and more along the lines of it's actual use. Auto body filler, available at auto parts stores. 

What kind of surface tooth are you looking for? Smooth and shiny or dull and rough. 

This seems odd... I've learned so much from you. 

John


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd also go with Bondo. Body filler, that is. It is also sold as a wood filler in Home Depot's paint department. Same great smell, just uses white cream hardener instead of red.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I asked Russ Miller of Tap Plastics about using Bondo on pvc, he said it should work fine so that's what I'm going to try.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Good choice


----------

